# Final decision



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have narrowed my choice down to two semi autos. I would like everyone's opinions on them. They are the Benelli Vinci and the Winchester SX3 waterfowl edition. Your opinions are much appreciated


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Both good guns. If you are looking to put a mag. ext on it, the vinci doesn't have many options. There is only a couple companies making it and it's expensive. I have an SX3 and have had very good luck with it.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a Beretta and I love it, can't beat it. :thumb:


----------

